# ABA 2.0 PISTON direction question



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

Just did a engine rebuild and I was going to put my pistons in but I forget which direction they go..

here are some pictures. There are 2 little nipples near the caps on the connecting rod... one side has 2 nipples, the other side has none. I am pretty sure the nipples face the WATER PUMP. am I correct??? Please any help is appreciated.


----------



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

anyone


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

There should be an arrow on the piston crown; it points to the timing belt.


----------



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

there is no arrow. I believe the nipples direct towards the timing but i wanna confirm


----------



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

really need help guys!!


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

IAW the Bentley manual the bumps are there to ensure the rod caps go on the right way. (Bump to bump.)

The arrows on the pistons may be small shallow and/or hidden by carbon build up. But they should be there.

Do you have photos of the piston crowns?


----------



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

i can get one. i cleaned the crowns off and there is no arrow. ill look again but if the nipples are meant to go in a certain direction then cant i just go off the nipples


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

Nipples and arrow on piston are on the same side.:thumbup:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

there is ALWAYS numbers on a piston crown, and an arrow, or some sort of direction indicator..


----------



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

ill take pics tommorrow


----------



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

I found the arrows on top. they were so small....like a 1/3 of an inch.

i put the bottom end together hope everything holds up...first engine build on my own


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

confirm arrows and rod bumps are on the same side?


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

mk1vw said:


> confirm arrows and rod bumps are on the same side?


all of mine appear to be on the same direction as the arrow


----------



## vanagonnut (Jul 14, 2016)

I read this thread a few days ago but still wasn't clear on this. 

from a Fox manual. I don't think VW changed this aspect from the 1.8 to 2.0


----------

